
What's New in BareOS - peter_d_sherman
https://www.bareos.org/en/whats_new.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"We also put a lot of hours into the modernizing of the legacy code. We
replaced GNU Autoconf with CMake. As a result the source code is much easier
to maintain.

Instead of 70,000 lines of Autoconf scripts there are now about 5,000 lines of
CMake to look after – a pretty good result."

